

Least amount of calories required  - wow_sig

Just a thought. What could be the least/optimal amount of calories required for someone to function well, in terms of physical and mental fitness. Like, everyday, we consume certain quantities of food, but what exactly do we need to function reasonably top-of-form yet, without an ounce of over-consumption.
======
kochbeck
I think you mean your basal metabolic rate. Wikipedia has a pretty good entry
about it:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basal_metabolic_rate>

